# For Sale threads



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Its been awhile since I've been on. I did the security dance & new password. I went to look at Rc sales dirt & there is only 3 shown. There has to be hundreds right? Do I need to change a setting somewhere? Thanks


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Hangtime said:


> Its been awhile since I've been on. I did the security dance & new password. I went to look at Rc sales dirt & there is only 3 shown. There has to be hundreds right? Do I need to change a setting somewhere? Thanks


They are in a separate section now:

Look here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/

and you will see a link to the RC Swap and Sell and Hobbytalk Member's Classifieds.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

